# I'm done with itemized bills! Screw this!



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

This lady, I made out a proposal for, is the 3rd person this year to go ballistic on me over my 'prices'

I have been breaking down my props mat and labor as two seperate line items.... 

Yet the one job I did get, I didn't break it down at all except for sales tax... And got the job... :thumbsup:

But this lady, just like lost it on the phone with me... 

How can you charge $1200 for materials to paint my house?!?! That's a rip off! (2200 sqft)

How can you possibly charge X for labor?!

If I pay ya cash can you save me the tax? :laughing:

Now I'm glad I didn't put my gasoline surcharge as a seperate line item :whistling

I felt like telling her 'keep voting democrat lady' (due to the sign on her front lawn). But I kept my cool, last thing I need is for her to sue me lol


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I refuse to allow anyone to go ballistic over my price and talk me down,...and rarely give ball park or fixed pricing in person albeit, extra works orders not included.

I'll itemize different scopes of work, but never down to the nut and bolt of things. 

Was she screaming at you in person or on the phone? Either way I would've been outta there in a heartbeat...Move on to the customers that care :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Check that, just re-read the phone part...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I think it's been covered extensively on this forum... Don't break things down for people.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

The real story is that owning a home usually isn't worth it anymore unless you have 
1. A lot of money to keep it up and are prepared to lose it 
2. The ability to get off your butt and do a lot of your own maintenance.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Shellbuilder said:


> The real story is that owning a home usually isn't worth it anymore unless you have
> 1. A lot of money to keep it up and are prepared to lose it
> 2. The ability to get off your butt and do a lot of your own maintenance.


We have all been sold on the dream of homeownership by the banks and the gov...hmmm now both institutions seems in trouble. ...and we are left to deal with the crap. 

As a side note, I have been slowly weaning myself from itemized quotes and invoices. I am getting mixed results. I have lost a couple big jobs because they thought I was hiding costs...and I have made some money on some projects because I didnt get nickel and dimed to death. 

I still find most customers still want phases broke out so they can decide what aspects of their project they want cut out.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> We have all been sold on the dream of homeownership by the banks and the gov...


Funny, I thought I was sold on it by the precedent set by generations of my ancestors. Granted, we're approaching the need to get a permit to drive a nail in the wall to hang a picture, but we're not quite there yet.

As for material prices, if you're doing a T&M proposal, send the client to your supplier to go ballistic on. If it's not T&M, it's none of their business and you shouldn't be breaking it down that way.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Funny, I thought I was sold on it by the precedent set by generations of my ancestors. Granted, we're approaching the need to get a permit to drive a nail in the wall to hang a picture, but we're not quite there yet.


That would be fine if we still actually owned our land like our ancestors...can't say we do today...even if there isn't a mortgage. Back to the regular scheduled thread.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Cost plus for us is totally transparent, they get a copy of all invoices and a breakdown on labor. 

I am doing more fixed now days, they get a detailed scope. Thats it. 

I agree with Overanalyze on nickel and diming. I wont do it. I bid to build a quality project, not to change order for every little thing.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Sometimes I will but its rare. All depends on if I want the job and my gut feeling about the customer.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't remember the last time I broke a bill down. These days, as soon as someone asks for it, I run like Forrest Gump.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Shellbuilder said:


> The real story is that owning a home usually isn't worth it anymore unless you have
> 1. A lot of money to keep it up and are prepared to lose it
> 2. The ability to get off your butt and do a lot of your own maintenance.


That there is the truth. I've explained this entire concept to people before, it often gets lost on them. 

If you pay off your mortgage in 15 years or less you might get lucky and not loose too much money when you sell your home.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Are you drunk? or is it me? That headline doesn't make sense.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

knucklehead said:


> Are you drunk? or is it me? That headline doesn't make sense.


Its written in code.:laughing:


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

I had a woman one time pull out a blood pressure thingy (after I told her the price), strap it around her arm and start pumping the little black bulb.......making all these weird noises......I thought she was gonna die right then and there.......man am I glad I didn't do that job!!!

:wacko:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Quoting and getting painting jobs seems like such a [email protected] shoot. I don't know how you guys do it. I ended up telling my real estate agents I don't do it anymore (only as a favor for them), but it's mainly because I got sick of their clients' unpredictable price expectations.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

CarrPainting said:


> This lady, I made out a proposal for, is the 3rd person this year to go ballistic on me over my 'prices'
> 
> I have been breaking down my props mat and labor as two seperate line items....
> 
> ...


Had a lady try that with me yesterday.. how can you charge so much for paint... I simply told her... "tell you what, are you near your computer? go to contractortalk.com and type in Sherwin Williams price increase. This is a site open to anyone to view but caters to contractors... then you'll see why paint is costing so much..."

First thing that pops up is "SW 40% price increase"... So I tell her the last time she came in contact with paint, was BEFORE the 40% price increase... "Oh, I see..."

I then say, would you like me to use a no-name cheap brand to save you money?

That was the end of that...


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

CarrPainting said:


> I felt like telling her 'keep voting democrat lady' (due to the sign on her front lawn). But I kept my cool, last thing I need is for her to sue me lol


*I know I'm gonna get some backlash for this...*

"Its different when you're a democrat..."


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I can't remember the last time I broke a bill down. These days, as soon as someone asks for it, I run like Forrest Gump.


I also run when I hear the phrase," just give me a quote for labor - I'll buy the materials...."

No thanks! Been down that road a few times before. Always ends up in an accident with me the victim!


----------



## MCCarpentry (Feb 13, 2013)

svronthmve said:


> I also run when I hear the phrase," just give me a quote for labor - I'll buy the materials...."
> 
> No thanks! Been down that road a few times before. Always ends up in an accident with me the victim!


I only do labor contracts with reputable General Contractors. NEVER with a home owner. I don't even like doing it with the GCs because some begin to think of you and your guys as employees!


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

svronthmve said:


> I'm not advocating working cheap.
> 
> And personally, I'm not into wasting my time. Nor am I interested in seeing how much I can "gouge" my customers for. I believe in fair work for a fair price. It's what I want when I hire somebody, so it's what I give to my customers.
> 
> ...


No, you are right on, I think he's saying the same thing you are, just in a different way


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

pinturachica said:


> No, you are right on, I think he's saying the same thing you are, just in a different way


Ok, Thx. Must just be me then.

I've got a head cold & sinus infection so that may be skewing things a bit....


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

FrankSmith said:


> I set a goal a year ago to have more price objections. I tack them just like sales. Now when a potential customer complains about my price I tack it as a completed business goal just like a sale. If people aren't complaining about your price then you probably have a big problem. I also always work out the price before the work is started. When a customer needs something done and you have the means to take care of it you are in control. When the work is done and you just want to get paid the customer is in control.


I replaced track for tack and have zero idea what youre talking about. So, youre saying you have charts showing price objections? Care to share those because thats a first for my sales training?

Your quote…...You probably have a big probelm………what does that mean. I've sold millions of dollars of work without price objections. What problems does everyone have who does that? 

You work out the price before the work started???? WTF?

When a customer has the means blah blah blah youre in control….again WTF. The customer is paying you money.

This is about the weirdest post I've ever seen here.


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

Shellbuilder said:


> I replaced track for tack and have zero idea what youre talking about. So, youre saying you have charts showing price objections? Care to share those because thats a first for my sales training?
> 
> Your quote…...You probably have a big probelm………what does that mean. I've sold millions of dollars of work without price objections. What problems does everyone have who does that?
> 
> ...


Yeah the first two sentences don't make any sense at all to me but I got the rest of it ok. I don't always want to be the lowest priced job in town and I think what he's trying to say is that, well I don't know for sure but I think I kinda get it. I can recall many jobs that I undersold in price, time etc. I just call the my F-ups not price objections. Any quote I've ever given, I've also made clear that these #s aren't written in stone, sometimes it gets sent out late at night when my brain is as tired and sore as my legs and back, even though I try like hell to double check them, mistakes get made, so talk to me if something is concerning them. It usually works out well.
I will never forget a little tiny job that I did for my neighbor, I accidentally added two 7s to a 75 job in the email. I sent it without checking it over. We had a good laugh over it but it happens sometimes luck it was my neighbor that time.

Don't take these posts so literally. And like judge Judy says "if it doesn't make sense, its probably not true"  love me some ms. Sheindlin. She da best!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

You know how everyone here says the whole "cheap, good or fast" (or something like that) and you can only pick two? 

Never made sense to me and now I can do all three.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't have a chart of the objections but I do calculate a close ratio. I have been in business for two years. It dawned on me one day that I was probably more likely to go out of business if everyone said yes then if 50% said yes. So I made it my goal to be in the 50-60% for jobs closed. It is my way of being able to have three customers in a row complain about price without having my confidence shaken if I am able to maintain my close ratio over the coarse of a year. 

As far as being in control when the customer has the ability to say no. If I get ten calls for similar jobs and am only going to fit five in my schedule. The rest are going some where else. If I just take the five that call first I might be working for people who wont be happy with the bill and will either not pay or not be returning customers. If I give all ten a price and maintain my 50% close ratio I am able to end all five jobs with happy customers that will likely become repeat customers providing referrals moving forward.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't try to price gauge. The 50% saying no are needed to make sure I am charging enough. the 50% saying yes are there to make sure I am not over charging. It is price and demand. It happens in every industry.


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

FrankSmith said:


> I don't have a chart of the objections but I do calculate a close ratio. I have been in business for two years. It dawned on me one day that I was probably more likely to go out of business if everyone said yes then if 50% said yes. So I made it my goal to be in the 50-60% for jobs closed. It is my way of being able to have three customers in a row complain about price without having my confidence shaken if I am able to maintain my close ratio over the coarse of a year.
> 
> As far as being in control when the customer has the ability to say no. If I get ten calls for similar jobs and am only going to fit five in my schedule. The rest are going some where else. If I just take the five that call first I might be working for people who wont be happy with the bill and will either not pay or not be returning customers. If I give all ten a price and maintain my 50% close ratio I am able to end all five jobs with happy customers that will likely become repeat customers providing referrals moving forward.


When you explain it, it does make sense. I'm not nearly that analytical but maybe I oughta be.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Shellbuilder said:


> I replaced track for tack and have zero idea what youre talking about. So, youre saying you have charts showing price objections? Care to share those because thats a first for my sales training?
> 
> Your quote…...You probably have a big probelm………what does that mean. I've sold millions of dollars of work without price objections. What problems does everyone have who does that?
> 
> ...


Thank you. I was beginning to think it was just me!


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

svronthmve said:


> Thank you. I was beginning to think it was just me!


Ha, it did seem weird at first and its likely still a little weird for us that spend a lotta time focusing on quality materials and labor and Frank is definitely on the business end of things. I don't chart a whole lot of anything like objections because I can remember them. Maybe I don't make the best use of them since I don't write them down, chart them, journal about them, hell I can't believe I've had 'nuff time to read all these posts, let alone write down people who ***** about my prices. If I did chart them maybe I would find ways to avoid those objections but realistically I spend my time busting ass and getting more work. I've never been so slow I had to analyze why I got that way. Maybe Frank has or maybe he just likes to analyze. To each his own, whatever works, etc.


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

I personally love it when someone asks me why so high? Gives me a chance to talk about what I like to do. I'm a talker, gasp, I know you guys couldn't tell, so when they ask, I don't get upset. If they can't get down w/my explanation, then I find it a better use of my time to move on to the next one...


----------



## MCCarpentry (Feb 13, 2013)

FrankSmith said:


> I don't try to price gauge. The 50% saying no are needed to make sure I am charging enough. the 50% saying yes are there to make sure I am not over charging. It is price and demand. It happens in every industry.


Hey Frank, do you think you can get a small covert video camera to document all of this? :laughing:

Being analytical in your business is surely a good thing and I hope it pays off for you. Do you think you could make more money if you have a few cheaper subs to do the work on the people who want to spend a little less?. If you sit in front of 10 people and you get 8 contracts, do you think you would bring in more revenue and profit than just 5 contracts? 


This is my second year in business and this post is, contrary to public opinion, kind of interesting. I love researching things about my business so this is up my alley. I like the scientific and systematic approach.


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

MCCarpentry said:


> Hey Frank, do you think you can get a small covert video camera to document all of this? :laughing:
> 
> Being analytical in your business is surely a good thing and I hope it pays off for you. Do you think you could make more money if you have a few cheaper subs to do the work on the people who want to spend a little less?. If you sit in front of 10 people and you get 8 contracts, do you think you would bring in more revenue and profit than just 5 contracts?
> 
> This is my second year in business and this post is, contrary to public opinion, kind of interesting. I love researching things about my business so this is up my alley. I like the scientific and systematic approach.


Well, I can't speak for anyone else but I'm with you, systems and science work just not always applied correctly if at all to our kind of work. My dad was a developer from way back and I started learning about tools and hard work at a really young age. Trying to keep a long story short, he had to get into partnership with a business guy. The guy couldn't have built anything if his life depended on it but he knew numbers and they were able to piece their knowledge together and make a successful business. You'd have never caught his azz on a jobsite tho and that was good with both of them. They knew their places and stayed in them. My dad was the brawn and brain in the field and he was the brains and grew their business from the office. Some guys, and it sounds like there is a fair number of them here on CT, are lucky to have both. Methinks Frank might only know the business end. 
I could be wrong...just saying


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Ohio painter said:


> Recently I spoke with a regional / district rep from SW and we discussed this very issue of itemizing painting estimates and should I be doing it. His response was that with residential repaints there really is no avoiding it. The customer expects it. So I keep breaking it down for them.
> 
> For residential repaints I pass on my discount for the paint, but all my labor, overhead and profit is covered under one price as "labor" , that includes time at the paint store getting paint.
> No T&M jobs for me.
> ...


Yea you ruffled my feathers but if your building your material markup into your labor that's fine. If your just giving away potential profit not so good. About 15 yrs ago at a seminar with either Monroe Porter or Len Fife they laid out how much money a business is losing over 20 years by not marking up there materials. Believe me when you get my age and retirement isn't that far off ( hopefully) every penny counts. I have a neighbor who's a painting contractor he's 69 yrs old still swinging away everyday . He used to brag to me all the time about letting the customer buy the paint that way he had no headaches. He's been in business for years still can't retire unless he wants to try and live on $1375 a month. Hell even if he put the money from marking up materials into a IRA or some type of retirement plan something is better than nothing.

I'm not keeping track of colors, sampling the color , picking up the paint or being responsible for the delivery of the paint for nothing. Just my opinion I work hard and I want to get paid just like another business or worker. Monroe Porter and Len Fife or Michael Stone all have great books , seminars etc. just my humble opinion.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

FrankSmith said:


> I don't try to price gauge. The 50% saying no are needed to make sure I am charging enough. the 50% saying yes are there to make sure I am not over charging. It is price and demand. It happens in every industry.


What type of remodeling do you do?


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

pinturachica said:


> Methinks Frank might only know the business end.
> I could be wrong...just saying


I work in the field 40-50 hours a week. I just do the business end of thing (bidding, billing and bookkeeping) in my spare time for fun.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Shellbuilder said:


> What type of remodeling do you do?


Residential remodeling.


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

FrankSmith said:


> I work in the field 40-50 hours a week. I just do the business end of thing (bidding, billing and bookkeeping) in my spare time for fun.


I stand corrected


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> You know how everyone here says the whole "cheap, good or fast" (or something like that) and you can only pick two?
> 
> Never made sense to me and now I can do all three.


You can't get all 3 doing things the same old way, but you can if you find new ways for you to do things. Faster, better, cheaper is what to look for.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> You know how everyone here says the whole "cheap, good or fast" (or something like that) and you can only pick two?
> 
> Never made sense to me and now I can do all three.


Its because it is price, quality and customer service. When you swap out customer service for fast then you have got it made because fast and cheap go hand in hand.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

pinturachica said:


> I stand corrected


 I watch the show shark tank when I can. They yell at people when they don't know their numbers. I think that has worn off on me. It made me realize that if I am going to take getting a good business going seriously, I should probable learn the language of business and know my numbers. 

Everyone has number. It’s just weather or not you know them. When you understand your numbers you can make decisions about the future of your business with more confidence. You can also see how the decisions you have made in the past are affecting your profits (that is why we do this isn’t it). Last time I mentioned maximizing profits I was made to feel like a crook.


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, it did seem like they were beating up on ya just a little, but I think its only because your expression of your point wasn't clearly understood. Everyone has a different way to do lots of things. I applaud your effort to improve. That is exactly why I am here also, and to get a fire lit for myself. I've been doing this for over five years now and instead of growth, I'm getting exhaustion, which tells me I'm doing something wrong. I've got a ton of issues, like everyone here I imagine and the only way I can fix them is to learn and try and keep on trucking. 
I definitely get a lot from being here and I hope everyone else does too, although some of these threads seem to be only serving to allow people to spout some chit that seems a little bully-ish. None of us is better than the other and to see peeps in similar trades getting testy over a forum conversation makes me cringe a bit. We should be helping each other not breaking each other down. Just my two pennies


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

A buddy of mine does home delivery and he refers me his customers for assembly when they ask, so I usually do a fair amount of assembly jobs, RTA furniture and exercise equipment etc... I usually charge in the 50-75 dollar range and up. I've done my research and 50-75 dollar is standard for majority of the items and trust me I hear things like this all the time from . 

Its so frustrating having to explain pricing. I hate it. Unless, the customer really feel the price is too high then they should question it other then that they shouldn't. Plus your not a store to need itemized pricing on a invoice. 

I've done itemized pricing once. Customer wanted once invoice, but to pay for materials and labor separate. It was for a shed, so the only reason why I can think of is because when we were talking he wasn't sure if he wanted a patio stone base or concrete slab. So I think he just wanted to do material and labor separate to be fair.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

FrankSmith said:


> I just do the business end of thing (bidding, billing and bookkeeping) in my spare time for fun.


Ok Frank, this is getting weirder, either that or you havent had a vacation since you were born. Whats this all about?


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

Rotfl


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

If a customer has complained about yur price it is due to one thing and that is you have failed to put value into that price.


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, its nearly official, I'm gonna get outta the game, which is why shellbuilders post makes me laugh. 

Frank, good luck with doing your bidding & billing on the weekends for fun. Good luck to all the rest of you, as well, although y'all probably don't need it. Sounds like y'all are working it out and having a good time with it for the most part. I, sadly, can no longer hang, with HOs that have sucked so much soul outta me that my only good business decision I can make now is to give up doing what I love to do and go for the easiest job I'll ever have, which is working for someone else. 
It's better than putting up with another cost objection, which got tracked by learning ways to improve myself by being clearer when putting value on what I do. Never needed to track it because I lived and breathed it every day justifying the quality of my work and giving fair quotes for even the crazy azzes that want you to do the impossible. "i don't want anything fancy, just marble." I guy(with a degree & a nice house) actually said that to me.
So, I tried and found out that I will just keep my tools and get a job and when I feel like weekend warrior-ing it, at least I will know what I'm doing and maybe save myself some money, i.e. take 10 grand outta some contractors hand. 
Hate to do it, but got to. I will still continue to read this forum, tho because you guys are frickin hilarious and good


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Shellbuilder said:


> Ok Frank, this is getting weirder, either that or you havent had a vacation since you were born. Whats this all about?


I said it to be ridiculous. I do work in the field 40 hours a week because I am in the process of getting things rolling. Paper work is not my hobby although I do enjoy running my business. Taking care of a lot of the behind the scenes aspect of things in after hours is a necessary evil because of where things are for me now.


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

It's kinda funny, I never thought that 40 hr work weeks, running your own business and doing billing & bidding in the weekends for fun could ever be part of the same sentence. If the goal was to be ridiculous, then well done.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> This lady, I made out a proposal for, is the 3rd person this year to go ballistic on me over my 'prices'
> 
> I have been breaking down my props mat and labor as two seperate line items....
> 
> ...




what would ever possess you to break it down....


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> what would ever possess you to break it down....


I know all too well what possessed him to break it down. It's a little crazy how this biz works and finding the right balance of accommodation and professionalism that matches with how you communicate and goes along with all the same things on the HOs side of the table can make for a beautiful and successful job. Anything goes a little sideways on either side and then the problems begin. Then it becomes a situation that requires some damage control and explaining how your value is worthy of their $ blah blah blah. 
What I've learned, and not just in contracting, is that if it isn't in writing, then it didn't happen or if there isn't a picture of it, you didn't do it. This covers pretty much anything that we all do. 
I've seen a non contract situation win in court because the contractor took pictures of every stage of the work and based on text communication, a contract was created. Griz has got it down, good and simple.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

pinturachica said:


> Well, its nearly official, I'm gonna get outta the game, which is why shellbuilders post makes me laugh.
> 
> Frank, good luck with doing your bidding & billing on the weekends for fun. Good luck to all the rest of you, as well, although y'all probably don't need it. Sounds like y'all are working it out and having a good time with it for the most part. I, sadly, can no longer hang, with HOs that have sucked so much soul outta me that my only good business decision I can make now is to give up doing what I love to do and go for the easiest job I'll ever have, which is working for someone else.
> It's better than putting up with another cost objection, which got tracked by learning ways to improve myself by being clearer when putting value on what I do. Never needed to track it because I lived and breathed it every day justifying the quality of my work and giving fair quotes for even the crazy azzes that want you to do the impossible. "i don't want anything fancy, just marble." I guy(with a degree & a nice house) actually said that to me.
> ...


Well you can thank people like this for customers who give you hassle with price. Everyone's a contractor these days and everyone will work for bottom $ prices. I spotted these 2 just yesterday.


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

That's why I'm getting out, don't want to become one of those. It's when you make excuses for all that went wrong instead of realizing and taking action. It's not that I thought I could be a contractor just because I watched a lot of hgtv. I started learning to do these kinds of trades when I was about 4 yrs old with my dad, spent every summer with him working with a crew of about 75 building bath houses for coal mines and that's just where it started. Continued throughout my life some forty years later and I thought I could make it work and after six years of busting out good work, I'm finding that I refuse to be a scab/hack because I ended up desperate for work. Hence my decision to quit it. 
I've been posting a lot because I find that my life is now juggling bids, actual work and drs appointments due to my husband having chf(heart failure) and while we tried to work it out over the last year, I find that my quality of attitude is the first thing to get worn out. So instead of advertising that I need more bs from ridiculous HOs for less $, I'll just go back to the days where this was a weekend/favor situation and maybe I'll like it again one day. It's sad for me. I wish I was a good/smart/whatever as you guys are. 
I'd post a ton of pics of what we do, but honestly, I'm better at putting up crown, painting, etc. Than I am with posting pictures. Maybe I'll get some up but by then it won't matter what kind of work I do.


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

It definitely makes for some weird looks from people in the waiting room when I laugh out loud at some of these posts!


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

renov8r said:


> A buddy of mine does home delivery and he refers me his customers for assembly when they ask, so I usually do a fair amount of assembly jobs, RTA furniture and exercise equipment etc... I usually charge in the 50-75 dollar range and up. I've done my research and 50-75 dollar is standard for majority of the items and trust me I hear things like this all the time from .
> 
> Its so frustrating having to explain pricing. I hate it. Unless, the customer really feel the price is too high then they should question it other then that they shouldn't. Plus your not a store to need itemized pricing on a invoice.
> 
> I've done itemized pricing once. Customer wanted once invoice, but to pay for materials and labor separate. It was for a shed, so the only reason why I can think of is because when we were talking he wasn't sure if he wanted a patio stone base or concrete slab. So I think he just wanted to do material and labor separate to be fair.


Lol, my husband won't let me answer HOs when they ask why the price is so high with what I want to answer which is "because you can't do it" I'd love to do it just once to see what their face looks like when they're told the truth.


----------

